# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  DreamJournal (free app for recording dreams) gone open-source

## Banhurt

Hello, nice people of DreamViews!  :smiley: 

I haven't been here for a while. The bad news is I'm starting a business and abandoning DreamJournal. The good news is I'm contributing the source code to the DreamViews community and you can do whatever you want with it as long as you don't sell it. Links:

DreamJournal 2.6
DreamJournal source code

Thanks for bearing with me for the last 3 years and good luck if you decide to continue the project (I've reserved the name on Google Project Hosting, so let me know if you want it)!  :smiley:

----------


## Iapetos

Thanks for all the hard work and making this awesome application possible  ::D:

----------


## Banhurt

Updated links (I can't edit the first post):

DreamJournal 2.6
DreamJournal source code

----------


## Chimpertainment

Awesomeness!! 

I have a question/idea for you...

How intensive would it be to create a program that could do these things...

-Input dreams to form a basic dream database
-Produce a dream search engine 
-Form categories and sub-categories of dream types
-Organize dreams into categories based on dream content

Dreamviews has something like this for journals already but it would be awesome to create an independent program capable of such a thing. 

The beauty of it would be in how many dreams you could get into the system. You could record, track, and analyze dreams from all over the world. Eventually, you could begin to construct a basic picture of the collective unconscious. Anyways, just a life goal of mine in the making  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

Thank you for all that you have contributed to this and sharing it with the community!

----------


## dilando

Does anyone still has the open source code of this?
or can help getting the password out of the journals  ::D: ??

----------


## fOrceez

Could someone upload this again, please?

----------


## anderj101

If someone will send this to me, I'll host it on my server so it doesn't disappear again.

----------


## IAmCoder

Plot twist: /f26/dreamjournal-2-6-free-program-recording-dreams-91993/index10.html#post1711790 was posted a year before this.  ::cooler::

----------


## Ichorid

> Plot twist: /f26/dreamjournal-2-6-free-program-recording-dreams-91993/index10.html#post1711790 was posted a year before this.



Hi, can you please explain how to decrypt my dreamjournal file with this? I'd really like to decrypt it and import it in my other journal, as I don't have the program anymore and the link is broken.

Or if someone has a working copy of the dreamjournal, can you please upload and share or send me the link?

Much love.

----------


## dilando

> Hi, can you please explain how to decrypt my dreamjournal file with this? I'd really like to decrypt it and import it in my other journal, as I don't have the program anymore and the link is broken.
> 
> Or if someone has a working copy of the dreamjournal, can you please upload and share or send me the link?
> 
> Much love.



haha, good luck, we`re in the same boat. I asked IAmCoder to decode password for my journals, but he`s busy himself, so i`ll take time(if it`s even possible). in the meantime
latest available version of this program, unfortunately, if i remember correctly its not 2.6 but maybe it`ll work.

----------


## IAmCoder

I will have a look... dilando, I still have your files from earlier in the year.

----------


## LaoTze

I want this, can't download :<

----------


## IAmCoder

I wrote a GUI in Visual Basic! dilando, it is crunching on your password on one of my servers. I will pm it to you when it is done (it was not lowercase 4-6 characters).

Ichorid, if you send me the fourth line in your .dj file, I can find the password. What journal would you like to import it into?

----------


## Ichorid

> haha, good luck, we`re in the same boat. I asked IAmCoder to decode password for my journals, but he`s busy himself, so i`ll take time(if it`s even possible). in the meantime
> latest available version of this program, unfortunately, if i remember correctly its not 2.6 but maybe it`ll work.



Thank you my friend. You revived 6 months of old funny dreams  :smiley: 





> I wrote a GUI in Visual Basic! dilando, it is crunching on your password on one of my servers. I will pm it to you when it is done (it was not lowercase 4-6 characters).
> 
> Ichorid, if you send me the fourth line in your .dj file, I can find the password. What journal would you like to import it into?



No problem Coder, just wanted the app to access my journal and copy all the dreams to Lifeograph. I remembered the password, but thanks for offering your help!

----------


## Plathix

If anyone still needs Dream Journal 2.6 I have it.
Dreamjournal 2.6 Download

Hope I'm not bumping this for no reason.

EDIT: Not sure how reliable this download link is. If it expires, PM me or find me on the chat.

----------


## Coheed

I'm gonna demand this to become a sticky. 
DreamJournal is the absolute best free dream diary software I have seen to date. It's absolutely great with all the tagging to find out what your personal dream signs can be etc.
Also the implementation into the DreamViews DJ is great. 

Honestly it baffles me why not every DV user is using this program and I kinda think it's because it's not really appearant that it exists.
That's why I think this should be a sticky for every user to see. I don't want this to disappear in the archives.

----------


## Plathix

It appears that my download link has failed, my apologies. Hopefully the following link will be more reliable.
*Download DreamJournal 2.6 by Banhurt*

If it doesn't work, let me know and I'll update this post.

_Plat

----------


## anderj101

I put inside ZIP file and stuck it on my server so it won't disappear. Does anyone have the source code?

Here is a direct download link for Dream Journal 2.6

----------


## PercyLucid

Necro-ing this if someone has the source code and/or can contact him. I'd like to continue from it... I am about to start a brand new one, unless I have the source code for this and then I will work from there.

Just the source code is fine, but if it has been coded with visual basic, send me all the files please  :smiley:

----------


## liiiiliiiil

Bump, still no source code anywhere?

----------


## PercyLucid

No.

I almost coded a whole new DJ though. But had to pause it due lack of time, it will be done soon for sure!

----------

